# Tv Panasonic no habre el vertical.



## arg (Jun 25, 2010)

Saludos a todos antes que nada.

Consulta: Tengo en siguiente problema con un TV panasonic MOD: CT-2162RB

El problema es que no habre el vertical, solo tiene una linea horizontal, lleva un CI LA7835 ya se lo cambie por uno nuevo y nada sigue igual.

Tiene 12V en el Pin 1 y 27V en el Pin 7, el yugo esta bueno, las salidas de voltaje para el circuito provienen del fly back para el pin1 estaba todo correcto, para el pin7 tenia quemado la R de 1 Ohm y el diodo. se los cambie y sigue igual.

cual creen que pudiera ser el motivo.

El problema se origino despues de la caida de un rayo, la tv ya no quizo encender, se quemaron los diodos rectificadores, STR, y los que le comento.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

Fijate que le llegue tensión al V size


----------



## arg (Jul 21, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate que le llegue tensión al V size



Ok Gracias por el comentario, ya esta resuelto el problema, resulto ser el circuito de jungla en AN5163K y en efecto no mandaba el pulso al vertical.

Listo.  

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2010)

Listo , resuelto 

Saludos !


----------

